# Does CISCO certification are recognized in Australia?



## win25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

For CISCO certification are recognize in Australia or not?
Do I need take recognize exam again in Australia?

Thanks
Win


----------



## ali2662000 (Mar 17, 2011)

win25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For CISCO certification are recognize in Australia or not?
> Do I need take recognize exam again in Australia?
> ...


Cisco certifications are recognized around the world but if u want to be sure about it i think u should contact the ACS (Australian Computer Sociiety).


----------



## win25 (Mar 11, 2011)

ali2662000 said:


> Cisco certifications are recognized around the world but if u want to be sure about it i think u should contact the ACS (Australian Computer Sociiety).


Hi Ali,

Thanks for reply, where I can find Pre-Application Skills Assessment (PASA) General form?
Because I found that only Sections 2-4 of PASA (Recognition of Prior Learning) form we can download from the site.

Thanks
Win


----------



## ali2662000 (Mar 17, 2011)

win25 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Thanks for reply, where I can find Pre-Application Skills Assessment (PASA) General form?
> Because I found that only Sections 2-4 of PASA (Recognition of Prior Learning) form we can download from the site.
> ...


u can find it in this website buddy :immi.gov.au/allforms


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am not sure if CISCO certification will help you with getting PR visa but will certainly help you with finding work.

I am HP certified Services Champion and my ASP & ASC certificates are recognized worldwide.


----------



## win25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dexter said:


> I am not sure if CISCO certification will help you with getting PR visa but will certainly help you with finding work.
> 
> I am HP certified Services Champion and my ASP & ASC certificates are recognized worldwide.


Hi Dexter,

Yes I know, CISCO Certification cannot quarentee I get my PR, but I hope can help me passed the assessment. 
Because without assessment I cannot lodge my application.

Thanks
Win


----------

